# Shipley Glen Dodgems April'11



## KelseyRebecca98 (May 3, 2011)

Once again visited with ROYALBOB, abit of info about the place,


> The owner started to demolish the amusment park after efforts from campaigners managed to get the rides its deserved protected status.
> 
> The owner claimed however that it would be more economical for him to demolish the rides and pay the fine than to continue with the running costs of the ride.
> 
> He appealed the listing status of the ride & demolished it in 2004. At that point it was 1 of the oldest operating ride, the dodgem rides were never demolished.






Old Fan by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Dodgem by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Wheel by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Red Dodgem by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Ladder by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Circle by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Diamond by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




5 by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




The Dodgems by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Hoops by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Rising Sun by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Words Of The Wheel by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Old Dodgem by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Tire by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Roof by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Stering-Wheel by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Roll Up by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Inside Storage by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Blue Dodgem by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Having A Ride by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Screws & Tools by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr

Thanks for looking  
Check out my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelseyrebecca98/


----------



## TK421 (May 3, 2011)

Now that I like! Great find.


----------



## yorkietommo (May 3, 2011)

Tyre shot is excellent.


----------



## evilnoodle (May 4, 2011)

Nice pics. It is a good little mooch, this, especially the old cars in the back


----------



## King Al (May 4, 2011)

Great pics as always KR!! Nice one


----------



## dobbo79 (May 4, 2011)

great pics KR
for some reason i always find derelict fairground rides hauntingley beautiful...i weird lol


----------



## klempner69 (May 4, 2011)

dobbo79 said:


> great pics KR
> for some reason i always find derelict fairground rides hauntingley beautiful...i weird lol



Get thy butt along to Chernobyl with us next year then


----------



## Em_Ux (May 5, 2011)

A nice find!


----------



## projectzip (May 5, 2011)

I so want to take that red number 21 Dodgem home and restore it! its beautiful.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (May 5, 2011)

projectzip said:


> I so want to take that red number 21 Dodgem home and restore it! its beautiful.



There was about 5 more of them kinds there too!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 5, 2011)

Great photos and an awesome find/site


----------



## talkalot (May 5, 2011)

*,*

i would actually have one of the old ones if i had transport :') if the owner cant look after them then why should he have them? XD


----------



## night crawler (May 6, 2011)

Strange place demolish one ride leave the rest to rot, whats economic about that. Great photo's.


----------



## Foxylady (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful images as always, Kelsey...they really give a sense of place. Some fab features remaining.


----------

